# Buying a used lens through Adorama or B&H



## CANONisOK (May 30, 2014)

Anyone had any experience buying through these sources as opposed to craigslist, local shops, etc.?

Several times recently, I've seen an EF 300mm f/2.8 L IS USM II used (condition: 9) for less than $6000. Just looking for any advice/experience the community might be able to share. I'd like to get a nice discount on an expensive lens, but I don't want to end up regretting it over the long term.

Thanks in advance for any information you all might be able to share.


----------



## mwh1964 (May 30, 2014)

If that is the lens you are looking for you may get it even cheaper as refurbished from Canon. I did buy refurbish from BH once and have had no issue what so ever with my purchase.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 31, 2014)

First of all, you can buy a new one for just over $6,000. This is due to the exchange rate of US dollars in Canada. The lens will have a full North America Canon Warranty, and can be serviced at any US or Canadian service facility.
If you are within driving distance of Canada, you can pick it up. There is no customs duty. Its definitely better than a used one for the same price!! See the note on the CPW page with a link to it.

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03454/Canon-EF-300mm-f2.8L-IS-II-USM-price.html
You did not say if the one you saw was used or refurbished. Canon gives their refurbished lenses a full 1 year warranty as well as a return for any reason within 2 weeks. Many stores do not accept returns of used equipment.

Canon charges $5839, but they are out of stock right now, after offering 15 or 20% off that price for Mothers Day. They will be back in stock before long.
Don't pay higher than the Canon price, there refurbs are usually in condition 10, and have that factory warranty.
Also check CPW or signup for a notification for price drops.


----------



## CANONisOK (May 31, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> First of all, you can buy a new one for just over $6,000. This is due to the exchange rate of US dollars in Canada. The lens will have a full North America Canon Warranty, and can be serviced at any US or Canadian service facility.
> If you are within driving distance of Canada, you can pick it up. There is no customs duty. Its definitely better than a used one for the same price!! See the note on the CPW page with a link to it.
> 
> http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03454/Canon-EF-300mm-f2.8L-IS-II-USM-price.html
> ...


 Thanks for the replies. I've been signed up for the CPW notifications for a while. They never have the 300mm 2.8 in stock during the sale events. And lately they don't have it in stock at all. Getting it from Canon refurbed during a sale would be my #1 choice.

I've contemplated the Canada option... All the anecdotal stories I've seen online have mentioned NAFTA (no tariffs) on items under certain amounts but they mentioned still needing a customs broker and long wait periods to get their purchases. 

Life is tough when you're cheap and impatient!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 31, 2014)

CANONisOK said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, you can buy a new one for just over $6,000. This is due to the exchange rate of US dollars in Canada. The lens will have a full North America Canon Warranty, and can be serviced at any US or Canadian service facility.
> ...


UPS will be your customs broker, (UPS) and they clear it in advance electronically, so it shoots across the border immediately. I'm suspecting that you are reading about some clueless person getting a shipment from another who did not give UPS the proper information in advance. UPS has a direct pipeline to Customs and clears thousands of packages a day. Customs can hold up a package if they have some reason to suspect something illegal going on, but that is very unusual for deliveries shipped by a large business.

For their basic service, UPS does tack on a Broker fee, it starts at $20 something. Broker service is included in their high end delivery service.
You will want to check on this, so you don't get surprised. It is complicated to view online, because there are so many special situations. the lens should be duty free, but might cost 2%.
There may also be some Customs holdbacks that are refunded to you later, its complicated, so ask UPS. Normally, a single shipment from a dealer to a consumer is a simple and quick process.


----------



## CANONisOK (May 31, 2014)

Thanks for all the great information, Mt Spokane! If the process goes smoothly as you say I'm tempted to skip the 300mm and go straight for the 400mm!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 31, 2014)

CANONisOK said:


> Thanks for all the great information, Mt Spokane! If the process goes smoothly as you say I'm tempted to skip the 300mm and go straight for the 400mm!


 
Use 3 day shipping if you can afford it, it does speed up everything, and some of those fees are included in the shipping price. I have a UPS account, and ship to Canada. I electronically send UPS all the customs categories, and a ton of other information that they need to clear a shipment. I've never had a shipment delayed. Some customers have their own customs broker, and that goes well too.

However, average Joe taking a package down to a UPS to ship to Canada may run into a ton of issues and charges on both ends.


----------



## jdramirez (May 31, 2014)

I got a used 430 ex ii and it worked fine, but it was pretty beat up... Though described accurately. They omitted what came with it... which add it turned out was accurate.... but I was hoping for at least a foot...


----------



## Dylan777 (May 31, 2014)

@ CANONisOK - contact me. I know a authorized dealer that willing to talk about price.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 31, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> @ CANONisOK - contact me. I know a authorized dealer that willing to talk about price.


 
Yes, many dealers will talk price. 
The Canadians are getting a lower price from Canon, the MSRP in Canada is $6599, and the exchange rate makes it just over $6000. That's full price, versus $7300 in the USA. The inequity happens from time to time as currencies vary. If the gap gets wider, US dealers will complain a flood of buyers will order from Canada, and Canon will adjust the price just as they have in the past.

I'd suspect that many of the low cost cameras and lenses sold on ebay are coming from Canada. They have a Canada / USA Warranty card with them.

I've looked at buying a camera from Canada recently, but unless its a expensive one, the difference is not worth the effort.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 31, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > @ CANONisOK - contact me. I know a authorized dealer that willing to talk about price.
> ...



Would you buy 1DX, NEW, US model, from Canon authorized dealer in US for $6000(free shipping)? while others selling $6700ish. Would that be worth it without any driving?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 31, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...


 
Negotiating the price is always a good idea, I was just pointing out that US dealers are paying more than Canadian Dealers, so US dealers are at a disadvantage.

He is looking for a 300mm f/2.8 or 400mm f/2.8 lens. The MAP is currently $7300 in the USA. If he can get it for $6000, that's a fair deal. 
If he had to pay $6700 in the USA versus $6000 from Canada plus the cost and hassle of shipping, that's his choice. His was looking at used for under $6000, and he can buy new for close to that.

Of course, I'm not that far from Calgary or Vancouver Canada, so I could get one in a day's drive. It would cost $30 for gas though.
I do buy locally from one of two nearby dealers, but I'm not buying the big ticket items.


----------



## Helen Oster (Jun 1, 2014)

CANONisOK said:


> Thanks in advance for any information you all might be able to share.



If you buy a used lens rated D, E+, E or E- from Adorama, you get a 6-month warranty, which includes a 30-day returns period for exchange or refund.


----------

